# Mods to a Super 7



## Ramon (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, 
On another thread one of our esteemed moderators noticed I had a series of holes around my lathe chuck commenting that perhaps I found them useful.

Obviously used for dividing they certainly are that but having been there for so long they are never given second thought to. 

Perhaps though they may now be of interest to someone....

First came the ubiquitous bullwheel dividing device. This was my interpretation, trying to make it as basic as possible. It did need a rather elaborate set up of a crosslide drilling/milling attachment hung off to one side from a vertical slide to mill the platform away but by taking it very steadily the result was worth it. (The large hole is where the rubber buffer was fitted - it was then fitted to the plate - which remains permanently in place - but soon came loose. The remaining one appears more than adequate)











The limitation of course is the 60 teeth and at the time (1981) I was retraining as a milling machinist with access to some lovely kit including of course a dividing head hence the 48 and 50 hole divisons ;D
The bracket once bolted is fixed but the detent arm is moveable to align with either row










Much later when working on a Bentley BR2 (still as yet unfinished :-[) the need for multiples of 9 and 7 were required and these were dealt with by making a division plate that loctated in the rear of the spindle with the detent bolted to the gear banjo. Some of the work really warranted having the spindle locked so that 'platform' came in handy once again





Finally, while we are the subject of small mods this little fellow has to be the most useful of all. It's just a basic bed stop but one that is in constant use - simply couldn't be without it 





Hope that is of interest to someone - not least our 'Steamer' 

Regards - Ramon


----------



## steamer (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh you silver tongued devil you! ;D

Very nicely made Ramon!  I like it!


My pin has a spherical head and can rotate in the holes slightly, This allows me the ability to zero out a part to an existing angular feature.  I have a fairly substantial filing rest to go with it that can handle any diameter up to 1" of any length. 
The rotational zero aspect I've only needed to use once....so of questionable value from that point.  

Dave


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ramon thank you for following through on this I had been very interested. I would like to do some kind of indexing on my own lathe. And build a tool post drilling and grinding attachment. This would save some time from having to move things to the mill.

Don


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 20, 2012)

While googling for an image of that milling attachment on Ramon's Myford I bumped into an interesting dividing attachment which would work with many lathes. http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v.../lathe-built-dividing-head-115764/#post441159

Greg


----------



## Ramon (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys, 

If you can incorporate a dividing device on your lathe Don it's avery worthwhile project to do. Once you have the facility, coupled with a drilling/milling spindle of some kind it opens up lots of possibilities

I have a small filing rest too Dave which comes in handy on the odd occasion particularly on very small stuff. A most useful tool to make.

Looking at the image on Gregs link I think that device is to the Radford design.
Quite complex (over a mild steel plate ;D) but a good project if you are so inclined. Most of the time, coupled with the cross slide milling attachment the divisions required are the usual basic ones for cylinder head bolt holes or similar
so a straight indexing device is more than sufficient.

I have taken some images of the attachment but will put them in the G32 thread.

Regards - Ramon


----------

